

Viroids: mini-virus-like organisms (?) whose genes are only a couple hundred base pairs - henning
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viroids

======
henning
As you might guess, I don't know crap about biology, but something about
seeing something whose entire genes easily fit on one screen struck me.

~~~
Agathos
It has no genes. What's displayed is the genome.

------
albertcardona
Tiny whirls in the life stream.

An example: a small assembly program that loops infinitely and copies itself.
Fully dependent on the overall framework that enables its existence.

